# Astig na astig ka. Alam mo na mag tagalog.



## Neophytus

Hi all again,

I would appreciate for anyone to please translate in Tagalog this phrase into correct English for me.. I don't know how correct they are. 


Astig na astig ka. Alam mo na mag tagalog. Ayos. Baka mag icoconvert kita to Filipinoness. Pero hindi ka kumakain ng karne atsaka masyadong matangkad ka.
 



Many thanks!


----------



## niernier

> Astig na astig ka. Alam mo na mag tagalog. Ayos. Baka mag icoconvert kita to Filipinoness. Pero hindi ka kumakain ng karne atsaka masyadong matangkad ka.


You're awesome. You already know how to speak Tagalog. Good. Maybe I can convert you to Filipinoness. But you don't eat meat and you are very tall.


"Baka mag icoconvert kita to Filipinoness." is a poorly constructed sentence. I can somehow understand the sentence but the conjugation "mag icoconvert" is wrong. Also, I never heard of this word _Filipinoness_. Sorry but it gave me a chuckle! Anyhow, I perceive its meaning as "being a Filipino".


----------



## Neophytus

Many thanks for your quick answer !



Merci.


----------



## Waterdash

I was actually trying to translate this myself with my little knowledge of Tagalog, and I got the basic idea of it. But what does *atsaka* mean?


----------



## niernier

*atsaka *are two separate words. It should be "at saka" which means "and also/moreover"


----------



## Waterdash

Ok, thanks niernier.


----------

